# Practice mounting without a horse



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Even if you can only ride on weekends, could you find a buddy to hold your horse while you mount and dismount several times? Does your horse stand quietly for you when you mount? If not, that might be causing some of your anxiety and he/she should certainly be taught to stand.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have had 4 knee surgeries on my left knee. When recovering from surgery or after a winter of no riding I do step ups to mimic mounting. I step up onto the mounting block with my hands raised (as if I were about to grasp the saddle to mount) I do a lot of these to help stabilize my knee and get strength in it. Also core exercises help.

You could also do karate kicks with your right leg to mock swinging your leg over. A local barn does Equitation drill nights and they do a lot of exercises there for the rider to help them mount and dismount better.


----------



## Ace214 (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a buddy helping me hold and he stands still for the most part. After a while he starts to get feed up, which is around 30mins. My anxiety is so bad about it, it makes the horse nervous too.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

If your are trying for perfection when mounting ----- don't do that.

are you riding an English saddle? They are worse to get on than a horse with no saddle as far as I'm concerned and I have ridden bareback all my life.

Thirty minutes is a long time for the horse --- the horse is a saint

I have stood my horses next to truck bumpers, horse trailer fenders, down in a ditch, to name a few. 

These days my back is so bad, I have to be standing higher than the horse's back so I can sit down on him --- my horse is 16.1H and I am 5' 2":sad:

I have never cared how graceful or ungraceful I look while getting on my horse. Once I'm up there, I stay there. 

That is all you need to worry about unless you are in the show ring where mounting and dismounting are critiqued; in which case I would not sign up for those classes

Enjoy your horse - he sounds pretty good to put up with one thing for 30 minutes. As the commercial says "just do it" and don't worry about form


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Use the back of a couch if you don't have a fence to practice on. I know it sounds silly but it can help build some muscle memory.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have double knee replacements, and can now actually mount much better, then before those replacements, as my knees were very, very bad
The place to start, is to teach your horse to stand at that mounting block, or whatever you use as a substitute,, and not to move off until told to. THIS IS KEY
You can always work on mounting faster, but if you have a horse that stands, does not really matter


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I've found deep knee bends to be helpful. My knees are in bad shape now. Can't do them without support. A table, chair, desktop, etc. But I've gotten the most benefit from actually stepping up on something approximating the height of the stirrup, again with support of some kind. Truck bumpers, chairs and such work well for me. Wit support, you can also work on stretching your right leg up and over. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Ace214 (Sep 23, 2016)

I use a Western saddle. I'm not looking for perfect just quick and more confidence. I have a mounting block but I don't think it's the right height I need. I do better getting on with tailgate of the pickup then I do with the mounting block. It dosnt move when I'm trying to get on and it's higher. I will try the the pick up and using the mounting block to practice on when I can not ride. Thank you.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a sixty five year old student with some hip issues who has a hard time mounting. What has helped him is standing with his left leg straight, leaning forward slightly and practicing stretching his right leg back as far as he can while keeping it as straight as possible. Also if he stands at the horse's flank facing forward he finds it easier. Fortunately he does fine once he is in the saddle


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Streeetch it out. So much of riding is flexibility. All stretches are good stretches.

Also, one legged squats...yes you read that right. Great for muscle and balance.

For the confidence, close your eyes and picture yourself going through it: climb the block, gather the reins, foot in, deep breath, stand up, swing over, grab other stirrup. Run through it slowly, what does it feel like? If you can't imagine it vividly run through that step again. Keep going over it and over it until you have yourself convinced and confident. It sounds silly but positive visualization does wonders 

Cait


----------

